# tuna??



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

can you feed piranhas tuna?? i ate some the other day and its been on my mind to ask you guys/girls if its okay for the fish to eat


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

i wouldnt do it, its not white meat


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Would agree no







plus I think it is oily as well


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i thought you could get it in white and you can also get it in water instead of oil


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

i have done it and learned a lesson, tund is VERY messy and shreds into a million pieces when they eat it. more floats around the tank then they eat....i talking about canned tuna, fresh would be ok 1-2 times a month


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

alright cool thanx


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i gave my sanch a piece of tuna from my sushi meal, he loved it. it wasnt messy at all, like any kind og beef or fish. but it was ofc part of a fish filet.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

As stated, it can be very messy, but the biggest down side to feeding Tuna is that it is oily. The meat is oily, so even if you get it packed in water you can still develop the oil slick on the top of the tank, and the tank can begin to smell. Very similar to feeding a lot of smelt.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Tuna is fatty meat like Salmon.
Should only be used occasionally. But do not use preserved products. Buy raw or frozen Tuna meat, should you choose to try it.

Harry


----------

